
Saeed Malekpour Escapes from Iran After a Furlough from Prison - eternalban
https://en.radiofarda.com/a/iranian-resident-of-canada-escapes-from-iran-after-a-furlough-from-prison/30090855.html
======
eternalban
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8410151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8410151)
[2014]

